# Help with Massey Harris sickle bar



## EdIH340 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just aquired a MH sickle bar mower model??? bar is about 7-8ft. No manual. How can I attach it to an IH 340 w/3pt hitch. I'm new to this so any direction or pictures would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Pictures would be helpful I can see what I can do - I work at a Massey Ferguson Dealership


----------



## EdIH340 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, I took some pictures last night between rain storms. I will upload them tonight or this weekend.


----------

